# More work on my Korn tattoo



## Korngod (Mar 11, 2012)

Added some of the kids from the cover of the Untouchables album, still a work in progress. Will be adding more of the kids from that same album cover as well as Jon Davis' mic stand on the inside of my arm.


----------



## jeremyb (Mar 11, 2012)

OMFG


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 12, 2012)

Too really a korn fan, but that looks pretty awesome


----------



## Korngod (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! Yea, I really just approached my artist with the rough idea of what I wanted and he is just coming up with his own ideas which is really working out good, definitely can't wait to get this finished.


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Jesus, where have you been?


----------



## Korngod (Mar 13, 2012)

I post a little here and there haha! Never really was much of a chatterbox on here


----------

